# Hot Bass in Cool November



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2007)

Gamefisher and myself hit a local pond this morning and I nailed 5 or 6 Largemouth bass - I was surprised give the cold temperatures lately. Of course I caught them on my homemade worms  

Here are two:











We then took a short drive and hit the Delaware River - tried a few spots and number three was the ticket - found some wintering Smallies:














Oh yeah, super nice out all day here!


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Good job esquired! Glad you had a great day!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice catchin' !


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice SMB Mr. Esquired, that first one looked like a hefty, good job.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 21, 2007)

nice fish good job


----------



## whj812 (Nov 22, 2007)

You always know where to get good Smallmouth!!! Nice Fish man! We need to rename you to Mr. Smallmouth, or something.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

whj812 said:


> You always know where to get good Smallmouth!!! Nice Fish man! We need to rename you to Mr. Smallmouth, or something.



That would give me the jinx big time. Now if you said Grand PohBah of TinBoats I woudl accept


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 22, 2007)

You and those bass. Your killing me Dave. 

Nice smallies.


----------

